# Looking for a female con about 3.5 -4 inches



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i want to breed my large male and im looking for a female con that is big enough to where he wont hurt her. and so for im having no luck finding one that big any help would be accepted.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Even if you get a female, there's no guarantee they will take to each other. Its best to purchase 4-6 juveniles and let them grow up and pair off together.


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

i would just get the biggest 1 you can find and plop her in. if she breeds she will be the boss of the tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Or they can kill each other.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Simpte said:


> Even if you get a female, there's no guarantee they will take to each other. Its best to purchase 4-6 juveniles and let them grow up and pair off together.



Phantom, Ive said this same thing to you numerous times, and I stand by it. You should give back the males and buy 6 2-inchers, then let a pair form and give back the rest. If you just put a random female, there is a good chance yours will beat her to death.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

GS i cant give it back


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

but im probaly going to see if my LFS will trade it for some little cons


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, thats good, but I doubt they would. Why cant you give it back? Then you could just buy a pair of small cons for 5$.

If you had somewhere to keep it for a few months I may be able to take it.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

my gf gave it to me GSand a pair i can buy 15 cons for the price u listed lol at my LFS there 3 for a buck


----------

